# Close call!



## cjnspecial (Nov 7, 2009)

Found this on youtube
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HRILH4mNjIo


----------



## WoodChuck'r (Nov 7, 2009)

Oh my....

Wow that was insane. At least he had the luckiest day of his life on video...


:bang:


----------



## treemandan (Nov 7, 2009)

That was big. To big for the crane operator to start moving the piece out of the way before it flipped. Keep that in mind cause there are some pieces that are going to flip every now and then. If you can acoount for the flip then you are OK. That guy went for broke.


----------



## hanniedog (Nov 7, 2009)

At least the crane did not rollover.


----------



## jomoco (Nov 7, 2009)

Must be an example of that fancy new near balance point rigging?

He was smart not to tie into the rest of the tree, that got hammered, atleast he could vamoose on outta there!

There are certain decurrent species of trees that are not very conducive to removal with a crane by virtue of their wood structures. The very worst mistake a climber can make is rigging from smaller higher upper wood too weak to support the pick.

Many times it simply means lots of time consuming smaller picks is the safest surest way to remove it with a crane.

Most of the larger transplanted decurrent species, while moved with a crane, they are generally lifted from each corner of their boxed root systems, not from any upper wood structure, specifically because it is too weak to either support or balance the pick, even without the root systems weight. Some decurrent tree species just grow that way.

jomoco


----------



## treesquirrel (Nov 7, 2009)

Holy smokes!

Glad you are ok.


----------



## Rftreeman (Nov 7, 2009)

treesquirrel said:


> Holy smokes!
> 
> Glad you are ok.


that wasn't him, he just posted the video....


----------



## cjnspecial (Nov 7, 2009)

Twas not me. Although the person that posted the video may be a member here....a member here has the same username.


----------



## treemandan (Nov 7, 2009)

cjnspecial said:


> Twas not me. Although the person that posted the video may be a member here....a member here has the same username.



Yes, I think he posted that video a while back.


----------



## oldirty (Nov 7, 2009)

awful choke point selections. i saw a bunch of good spots as she went over though. lol.


one of my favorite vids on youtube.


----------



## cjnspecial (Nov 7, 2009)

oldirty said:


> awful choke point selections. i saw a bunch of good spots as she went over though. lol.
> 
> 
> one of my favorite vids on youtube.



+1. Good music too: Janes Addiction-Ocean Size


----------



## treemandan (Nov 7, 2009)

oldirty said:


> awful choke point selections. i saw a bunch of good spots as she went over though. lol.
> 
> 
> one of my favorite vids on youtube.



Yer right. In relation to the length of what he was cutting the rigging was pretty dam low. There might be a few reasons for that but I dunno.


----------



## tomtrees58 (Nov 7, 2009)

thats nuts :jawdrop:not good tom trees


----------



## oldirty (Nov 7, 2009)

you gotta take in account of the leaf weight. sounds odd, right? only leaves but if you are not around 2/3rds the way from where you are cutting bad things can happen. as you just saw. granted situations dictate choke points but from what i saw there it was inexperience shining through. lol.

of course the crane op is a knucklehead too for even letting that cut be made knowing where the climber slung it.

a piece flipping is the last thing you want. never mind a half a tree.


----------



## treemandan (Nov 7, 2009)

oldirty said:


> you gotta take in account of the leaf weight. sounds odd, right? only leaves but if you are not around 2/3rds the way from where you are cutting bad things can happen. as you just saw. granted situations dictate choke points but from what i saw there it was inexperience shining through. lol.
> 
> of course the crane op is a knucklehead too for even letting that cut be made knowing where the climber slung it.
> 
> a piece flipping is the last thing you want. never mind a half a tree.



Yes. What was the crane operator thinking? Not only that but I think I could have climbed that thing with a 20 and no lowering line... at least till all the brush was off.


----------



## JTinaTree (Nov 7, 2009)

I agree treemandan, his chokers were way too low to Balance that big top, on a big lift like that you have got to keep below the choke point HEAVY for it to balance properly..

I bet he came down for lunch after that scare:jawdrop:


----------



## NCTREE (Apr 21, 2016)

Does this video still exist? I've been trying to find it.


----------

